
Our Incredible Journey? - throwaway-hn123
http://stellar-status.tumblr.com/post/147805983872/our-incredible-journey
======
allendoerfer
In case you have like me never consciously heard of stellar, it was some sort
of social bookmarking:

[http://kottke.org/11/03/introducing-
stellar](http://kottke.org/11/03/introducing-stellar)

~~~
colmvp
At first I was like, what? They
([https://www.stellar.org/](https://www.stellar.org/)) shut down?

